

27 Years Later the Max Headroom Hackers Still Remain a Mystery - getdavidhiggins
http://modernnotion.com/max-headroom-hackers-still-remain-a-mystery/

======
mark_integerdsv
There was a thread on Reddit by some dude who claimed to be a friend of a
friend of someone who had some connection with the group.

...as I remember it, it felt on slightly stronger than speculation.

